# Hardtail or Full suspension to improve skills?



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello,

I'm 36, 6'1 and riding mtb since 2012. Currently have 26" Trek Slash and Session.
I don't have access to dirtjumps close to me, but my main purpose to learn some tricks like manual,wheelie,bunny hop,table,x-ups...Also would like to improve my flexibility on the bike. Trails and jumps/drops where I ride my Slash and Sessions can be ridden with hardtail or smaller travel bike.
So I'm leaning towards to get a full suspension dirtjump bike to ride those trails to have more fun, try to make some tricks as well.

What would you recommend?
- Buy a hardtail dj bike, practice tricks at street/park lots.
- Buy a full suspension dj bike, practice tricks, and test them on existing trails/drops.
- Be the man and try to practice with my existing bikes and ride same trails 

Thanks


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think a DJ hardtail is definitely valuable for learning what you're talking about. 
Maybe even an all-rigid one. (There's a reason Danny MacAskill rides all-rigid for street--although his bike is a 24" trials/DJ/street blend).


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

CaRaBeeN said:


> I don't have access to dirtjumps close to me, but my main purpose to learn some tricks like manual,wheelie,bunny hop,table,x-ups...Also would like to improve my flexibility on the bike.


You don't mention budget, but a 24" BMX bike will let you do all that and practically force you to improve your flexibility on the bike.

Just sit down and try to pedal.  But really, it's perfect if you want to learn to move both the bike and around on the bike.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Once I get used to Ticket S, I want to ride it also on my existing trails..That's why I want full suspension instead of hardtail.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think manualing is better learned on a hardtail. Bunnyhops also to a certain extent.


----------



## New Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

I would love to have a Ticket S myself, but I already have a full suspension trail rig. So I don't feel that another one would benefit me. I'm 41 years old and still enjoy riding hardtails just as much as full suspension. It's a completely different riding style for me. Hardtail is easier to learn manuals as well as the true art of bunny hopping. Once you have them down on a hardtail you can transfer that over somewhat to a full suspension bike. My next bike will be a hardtail dirt jump/street style bike. They are just so much to play around on. I plan to keep my Bronson for trail use. Good luck with whatever you choose, you already have two very nice bikes.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Transition Double that I use as my trail bike. For me, this bike is easier to manual than my old GF Mullet. The front end just floats up with ease and bunny-hops are effortless. I mainly keep it on the 3" setting and for smooth trails keep it locked-out. Fox 831 at 120mm makes the bike even better!


----------

